# New Rock River PDS



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Picked up a new carbine on Monday. Finally got all my accessories in, and I got to shoot it. Many people know I'm not a DI fan. I like piston setups. I have a SCAR 16, and I've owned two AUGs previously

I am also a fan of side charging handles - never really cared for the position of a normal AR charging handle.

Anyway - shot it yesterday and it is 100%. It's actually cleaner inside after firing than the SCAR is. Weight wise, it's about the same as my SCAR 16 with the same optic.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

Very nice Shipwreak.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The pair:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I went back out to shoot today.... Damn it is hot!

Anyway, the place was busy - but NO ONE on the rifle range when I get there. In the 5 min it took me to go inside and pay... When I came out - everyone seemed to swarm on the rifle range . Like 8-10 people all of a sudden.

Anyway - I had to get a new Mepro 21 for my Beretta CX4 - since I had swiped the optic off of it to go on the Rock River a couple of weeks ago...
I re-zeroed my CX4 again at 50 yards with the new Mepro 21. And, then I shot some more rounds thru the new Rock River. The VMax 223 round works great. When I first got my SCAR 16 and tried it 2 years ago, it barely had enough power to cycle the moving parts group. Of course, the SCAR was brand new (springs not yet broken in). I haven't tried it again in the SCAR (I have 700+ rounds thru it, so it's broken in now). 

And - the Rock River had no issues with it, and it grouped nicely. 

Both rifles have the same Mepro 21 optic. It is in interesting that I can shoot some 1 inch groups of 8-10 rounds with the Rock River at 50 yards, but the CX4 with the same optic shoots about 3 inch groups at 50 yards. Of course, it's not a real long distance rifle. At 25 yards, it'll put all rounds into 1 hole. And, the trigger on the CX4 isn't the best either.

Had a nice time. WAY too damn hot. Not going back out to shoot rifles until Nov now. I've had enough heat.


----------

